# Linking an Exchange w/ cash reservation



## bnoble (Oct 28, 2016)

I have an upcoming exchange in an OKW 1BR, and booked an additional two days after it in the same resort/unit size on a passholder discount.  The exchange is in General Resort, not Hospitality House, and I believe all cash reservations are the former as well.  What's the easiest way to try to link these together so I minimize my chances of having to move rooms? Is Member Services the right place to call, or do I need to call CRO?


----------



## littlestar (Oct 28, 2016)

DVC Member Services should be able to note this for you. Make sure the check-in name is the same for both reservations. We have had to recheck in on the cash day. No big deal - I always head down early to the front desk before 11:00 to recheck in.


----------



## littlestar (Nov 3, 2016)

Thought of something else, Brian. Make sure you reiterate you want to stay in the same room when you first check in at the front desk.


----------



## famy27 (Nov 4, 2016)

We've had no problems linking DVC points and RCI exchange units.  When we checked in, we just reminded them that we were switching reservation numbers after one night, but that we hoped to stay in the same room. We didn't have to check out or in again. We just stayed in our room. I believe housekeeping did come by after the first night, but that was the only thing that was different than having been on one reservation the whole time.

We'll be doing it again in January at Kidani, so I'm hoping we don't have any issues this time either.


----------



## Deb & Bill (Nov 29, 2016)

Since you have the telephone number and a reservation number for each, call Member Services and have them note your continuing reservation on the exchange reservation. Then, when you check in, see if you are blocked in the same villa for your entire stay.  You will have to check out and check in again, but you might be able to stay in the same villa.

Or have you already completed your stay?


----------

